# Καναρίνια > Ράτσες > Φωνής >  Το πρώτο μου ζευγάρι Μαλινουά

## bkourou

Το αρσενικό είναι πουλί του 2013 βαθμολογημένος με 112 βαθμός, το θυληκό είναι πουλί του 2014.

Φωτογραφίες:

Το αρσενικό




Το θυληκό




Και τα δύο μαζί:

----------


## mrsoulis

Πολυ όμορφα και τα δυο να τα χαίρεσαι και καλούς απογόνους....

----------


## stefos

Πανέμορφα! Να σαι καλά να τα χαρείς .
Το κελαιδιμα του μαλινουα δεν ενοχλεί. Καλες αναπαραγωγές!

----------


## mparoyfas

ιδιαίτερη κατηγορία φωνής , να τα χαίρεσαι πολύ όμορφα !!

----------


## Μπία

Πολύ όμορφο ζευγαράκι,να σου ζήσουν!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Υπέροχα είναι! Να σου ζήσουν!!

----------


## gpapjohn

Να τα χαίρεσαι Βασίλη, όμορφα και μελωδικά πουλιά τα μαλινουά!

----------


## jk21

τα μαλινου εχουν χαμηλης εντασης κελαηδησμα ,που καθε αλλο ενοχλει και μαλιστα κανουν και για εσωτερικο χωρο .Αν τωρα Στεφανε εννοεις το στυλ τραγουδιου (νοτες ) περι ορεξεως κολοκυθοπιττα που λενε .Προσωπικα τα κατατασω αναμεσα στα τιμπραντο και τα χαρτζ ,με τα χαρτζ πολυ χαμηλα στην προτιμηση μου σε σχεση με αυτα 

.... μηπως τα μπερδευεις με τα harz ;


Nα τα χαιρεσαι Βασιλη !

----------


## michael2580

πολυ ομορφα να τα χαιρεσαι

----------


## jimk1

Ωραια πουλακια να τα χαιρεσαι

----------


## panos70

Πολυ όμορφα και τα δυο να τα χαίρεσαι, αν και τα καναρινια φωνης τα παιρνουμε και τα διαλεγουμε κυριως για το κελαηδισμα τους ,και το 112 βαθμους μας διχνει οτι προκειται για ενα εξερετικο πουλι , προσοχη λοιπον στο ζευγαρωμα μην χασει τι μελωδικοτητα και το ολοκληρωμενο ρεπερτοροιο που εχει αυτη τι στιγμη

----------


## falkonis

Ωραία πράγματι να σου ζήσουν, 
  αλλά εγώ δεν έχω καταλάβει με τι κριτήρια τα κατατάσσετε σε μαλίνουa, τριμπάτος, τώρα διάβασα και νέα ράτσα harz

----------


## HarrisC

Πολυ ωραια Βασιλη.Ειχα και γω καποτε ενα ζευγαρακι.Υπεροχα,χαμηλοφω  να καναρινια .Θελουν προσοχη και φροντιδα,οπως ολα τα πουλια αλλωστε.

----------


## δημητρα

πανεμορφα να τα χαιρεσαι,θα χαιρεσαι να τον ακους, μιας και θα εχει μεγαλο ρεπερτοριο λογο βαθμολογιας.αν γινεται να μην το εχεις με αλλα πουλια.

----------


## wild15

Πολυ ομορφα πουλια!!!Να τα χαιρεσαι!!!!

----------


## Gardelius

Να σου ζήσουν Βασίλη, καλές αναπαραγωγές

----------


## geo_ilion

να τα χαιρεσαι τα πουλακια σου ειναι πολυ ομορφα βασιλη

----------


## bkourou

Η βαθμολογία του αρσενικού είναι 111 βαθμούς

----------


## mrsoulis

Δε ξέρω από βαθμούς απο ότι διαβαζω ειναι πολύ καλό... Βλέπω όμως ότι είναι πανέμορφα και τα δύο... να τα χαίρεσαι...

----------


## douriakos

Πόσο το αγόρασες το αρσενικό μπορείς να πεις αν δεν σε πειράζει?

----------

